# were can i get a calf



## miron28 (Oct 15, 2008)

I live in north Carolina just moved here about 4 months ago, I am looking to buy a bottle feed calf but I don't know were to find them at? Were a good place to look? And what do they cost at the age? I would go to a live stock auction but I dont know were they are.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 15, 2008)

Have you checked the papers or Craiglist?

Here is what they sold today at our local auction barn but, that can vary a little by regions.
Calves  
60% of the Bull Calves Sold 40.00 - 105.00 per head 
18% of the Bull Calves Sold 20.00- 39.00 per head 
Top Quality Holstein Heifer Calves 300.00 - 400.00 per head 
Plain Quality Heifer Calves 200.00 - 300.00 per head 
Lightweight Heifer Calves 100.00 per head and down


----------



## miron28 (Oct 15, 2008)

how do you find out when there is going to be a auction? or were they are located?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 16, 2008)

I PMed you.


----------

